# Manifold Destiny



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Any of you drive a lot, take long trips?

I read this back in the late 80s, looks like a revised edition because of newer vehicles.

https://www.amazon.com/Manifold-Des...ocphy=1014993&hvtargid=pla-448676447507&psc=1


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You'll get some dog hunters tell ya how to do it... Cooked beans and crap on the block before...When you park your truck in the sun, I've cooked hot dogs on the dashboard wrapped in tin foil...!!! Good stuff!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Couple recipes from the book. From a review:

Finally...my FIVE favorite recipes from Manifold Destiny

Cruise-Control Pork Tenderloin - Cooking distance: 250 miles
I like this one because it's soft and tender, and is a great treat for the end of a long journey (hey, I'm a Brit...250 miles is along way to me).


Ingredients:
1 large pork tenderloin, butterflied
3 tbsp Dijon mustard
2 tbsp dry white wine
1/2 cup red onion, minced
2 tsp rosemary (fresh), crushed
Salt & pepper

Blend together all of the ingredients (except the pork) and spread across the inside of the pork tenderloin. Close up the pork, triple-wrap in foil and place on a medium-hot part of the engine. Turn once (125 miles) during cooking.


Any-city Chicken Wings (sweet) - Cooking distance: 140-200 miles
Is there a better snack food than buffalo chicken wings? I can't think of one, personally. So imagine my delight when I discovered a car-engine recipe. Feel free to swap out ingredients according to how hot/spicy/tangy you like your wings. This is my take on the recipe (the optional ingredients).


Ingredients:
18 chicken wings
1/2 cup ketchup
1 tbsp molasses (optional)
1 cup red wine vinegar
1-2 tsp red pepper flakes
4-6 minced jalapenos
3 cloves garlic
1 tbsp honey (optional)
1 tbsp oregano
1 tsp brown sugar (optional)
Pinch of salt
Fresh black pepper (optional)
Splash of Tabasco Chipotle sauce (optional)
Splash of Worcestershire sauce (optional)

Blend together all of the ingredients (except wings) and pour over chicken wings. Cover tightly in the fridge for at least 24 hours. Drain wings (save the marinade) and divide into three foil packages. Brush with marinade, then triple-wrap each package tightly and place on medium-hot part of the engine. I like my chicken well done so I do the 200 miles, or around 3 1/2 hours.


Good & simple Cajun Shrimp/Crayfish - Cooking distance: 35 miles
I love shrimp, and this is a quick journey. For most, it's an average morning's commute. What a way to start the day...Cajun Shrimp for breakfast.


Ingredients:
1 pound large shrimp or crayfish tails, in shells.
6 small green hot peppers
2 cloves garlic
1 medium onion, finely chopped
Butter or spread
Salt & pepper

Remove seeds from peppers (ouch, they are hot) and mince with the onion and garlic. Butter your foil, add the shrimp and cover with your spicy mixture. Sprinkle a little salt and pepper, then triple-wrap and place in a medium part of the engine. Delicious, seasoned, spicy shrimp or crayfish await.


Eggs On Cheese Pie - Cooking distance: 55 miles
Another good breakfast food, or anytime food. Legend has it that the recipe (minus the cooking method) originated in medieval monasteries. A holy treat.


Ingredients:
Breadcrumbs (Italian or fresh homemade)
1/2 pound mozzarella cheese, cubed
6 eggs (free range folks....be good)
Diced Canadian bacon (optional)
6 empty tuna-fish cans for cooking
Pinch of cayenne and paprika (optional)
Butter or spread.
Salt & pepper.

Wash 6 empty tuna cans and butter the insides. Sprinkle a few tablespoons of breadcrumbs into each can and shake to cover the base evenly. Dump out excess. Now cover with mozzarella (and bacon if desired) then crack an egg on top of each, add seasonings and spices on top, then cover with mozzarella. Wrap cans tightly in foil, place on a hot part of the engine with good contact for the base of each can, and after 55 miles they should be good. If not, keep driving till the cheese has melted.


Pat's Provolone Porsche Potatoes - Cooking distance: 55 miles
Good for vegetarians and a great side dish, this is simple, tasty car engine cooking.


Ingredients:
1/2 pound new potatoes
1 cup milk
1 cup water
2 ounces grated aged provolone (or my favorite, aged cheddar)
Butter
Salt & pepper

Peel and slice potatoes to 1.4 inch thick. Place in a saucepan with the milk and water and simmer 10 mins. Drain, then spread onto heavily buttered foil. Sprinkle with your cheese (or cheeses, experiment with flavors) and seasonings. Sprinkle with butter, triple-wrap and place around medium-hot parts of the engine. Delicious.

And finally, practice makes perfect.
You aren't going to get all of this right first time. Experiment with different ingredients, different parts of the engine and different cooking time. As I say, the book is an essential resource for all budding car-engine chefs, so please pick up a copy or at the very least see if you can find one in your local library. Soon, you'll be driving and cooking in perfect harmony. Happy times.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I used to put breakfast burritos on the manifold of a lull to heat up.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

When I was a ground pounder stomping jugs (geophones) on a Seismic Survey Crew I learned to put a can of chunky soup on the jug buggy manifold. After one blew up I started punching a small hole in the top of the can.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

We used to use the engine on the vehicles and equipment in the Middle East years go. Made the MRE’s a little more bearable. Not really but our brain told us it did


----------

